# SCATT or S76 or ivermectin



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone!
I have a blind Senegal dove and a new canary, I'm worried of being caught unaware with any illnesses especially since I'm in a country where there aren't any avian vets I know of. I know canaries can develop scaly foot and faces and I'm concerned about any parasites. I've been trying to read up on SCATT, S76 aand ivermectin. I've used ivermectin on my dove but I'm a bit worried about using it to be honest. So far S76 seems to be the best way to go, what are your opinions, it would be great if someone's used these products and can give me a bit of their own experiences with them. Ideally I would like to take a preventative measure by giving the birds a dose once or twice a year as I've read somewhere.

Are these products safe for doves and canaries?

Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Ivermectin is pretty safe to use on birds. It will kill internal and external parasites.
Scatt is great for mites and lice. I am not familiar with S76

If your birds don't come in contact with other birds and are indoors only deworming them once is ok, you don't have to do it twice a year.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

penname said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have a blind Senegal dove and a new canary, I'm worried of being caught unaware with any illnesses especially since I'm in a country where there aren't any avian vets I know of. I know canaries can develop scaly foot and faces and I'm concerned about any parasites. I've been trying to read up on SCATT, S76 aand ivermectin. I've used ivermectin on my dove but I'm a bit worried about using it to be honest. So far S76 seems to be the best way to go, what are your opinions, it would be great if someone's used these products and can give me a bit of their own experiences with them. Ideally I would like to take a preventative measure by giving the birds a dose once or twice a year as I've read somewhere.
> 
> Are these products safe for doves and canaries?
> ...


Do not use ivomec for the canary..they are too small, they can look at the bottle and it could be too much for him...Ivomec you have to becareful with it. I would use avitrol plus bird wormer instead. for lice,use spray or dust for birds, also the ivomec works on blood sucking mites and intestinal worms, but not not feather lice as they eat the feather parts not blood.


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

I have used Ivermec Injectible 1% for years on all my small birds with no harm to any of them. For scaly mites on the legs or cere, I "bathe" the area with the straight liguid by dropping some on my fingers and rubbing it on the mite areas. I do this three times, seven(7) days apart. When I am sure the exterior mites are gone I give each bird one drop of the liquid right down the throat. I also use Ivermec Inj 1% if I suspect air sac mites and that is one drop down the throat. I have used Ivermec Inj 1% on birds as tiny as cordon bleus, green & red avadavats, & golden breasted waxbills. Except for hummingbirds, you don't get much tinier than these birds. I have never had Ivermect Inj 1% kill any bird..... just use your common sense.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rainbows said:


> I have used Ivermec Injectible 1% for years on all my small birds with no harm to any of them. For scaly mites on the legs or cere, I "bathe" the area with the straight liguid by dropping some on my fingers and rubbing it on the mite areas. I do this three times, seven(7) days apart. When I am sure the exterior mites are gone I give each bird one drop of the liquid right down the throat. I also use Ivermec Inj 1% if I suspect air sac mites and that is one drop down the throat. I have used Ivermec Inj 1% on birds as tiny as cordon bleus, green & red avadavats, & golden breasted waxbills. Except for hummingbirds, you don't get much tinier than these birds. I have never had Ivermect Inj 1% kill any bird..... just use your common sense.


I understand it's benifits, just warning, have to be very very careful, there are alot of novice pet keepers out there, here is a good article about it, did not like how the person had to sacrifice alot of birds to get the right dosage...Caution is all I'am saying...I do use ivomec drench for sheep for my flock(homers) treatment, but would'nt want to deworm a canary with it, topical uses seem safer as you have tried ithttp://www.abbaseed.com/Supplements/Suppl2/IVERMECTIN/ivermectin.html


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks very much for your replies. I have used ivermectin for 2 doves but to be honest I was terrified. One dove was fine, the other wasn't well for a couple of days, I was afraid he'd die. But then I can't be sure if it was the ivermectin though. I've read good things about the s76 though. Noddy the dove will be put in an outside flight soon so I am concerned about him getting infected with anything and bringing it back to the canary (they live together and it really seems to be working for them, it's so cute  )


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

penname said:


> Thanks very much for your replies. I have used ivermectin for 2 doves but to be honest I was terrified. One dove was fine, the other wasn't well for a couple of days, I was afraid he'd die. But then I can't be sure if it was the ivermectin though. I've read good things about the s76 though. Noddy the dove will be put in an outside flight soon so I am concerned about him getting infected with anything and bringing it back to the canary (they live together and it really seems to be working for them, it's so cute  )


they do sound cute, would love to see a pic of them....yes I would say with safer products out threre for canaries I would use those first....when I even mention using ivomec with my birds to my vet and she is my boss too, she kinda cringes...so for real small birds better safe that sorry....


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

I'll try and get some pics up as soon as I can  Thanks for all your help.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

penname said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have a blind Senegal dove and a new canary, I'm worried of being caught unaware with any illnesses especially since I'm in a country where there aren't any avian vets I know of. I know canaries can develop scaly foot and faces and I'm concerned about any parasites. I've been trying to read up on SCATT, S76 aand ivermectin. I've used ivermectin on my dove but I'm a bit worried about using it to be honest. So far S76 seems to be the best way to go, what are your opinions, it would be great if someone's used these products and can give me a bit of their own experiences with them. Ideally I would like to take a preventative measure by giving the birds a dose once or twice a year as I've read somewhere.
> 
> Are these products safe for doves and canaries?
> ...


Ivermectin and Scatt, which is Moxidectin,are both from the Avermectin family. They are reliable remedies for blood sucking external parasites as
well as internal parasites of the round worm family and air sac mites. They 
both have a good safety margin range in terms of 'overdosing', though when compared at the same strength, Moxidectin (Scatt) is considered a "safer"
medication from what I have read. It is the newer generation in the Avermectin family from Ivermectin. I would not use either without metering
the topical dose level except as recommended by the manufacturer or current formularies. The Sheep Drench Ivermectin I have personally used and it
caused lesions on my hand so I won't use that method again, though none
of the birds exhibited adverse reactions that I was able to clinically verify.

Therefore, every drop of the 1% Avermectin family has a dosing value, and inadvertently covering an indicated area with whatever you put on your finger would be inappropriate in terms dosing recommendations. Both of these medications in dose appropriate quantities may be applied directly to the skin and absorbed that way. So whether down the throat or topically, the dosing recommendations will always apply, and these are weight-based determinations in the formularies and on the medications themselves.

As for S76 as a product, it is a combination of "Active Ingredients: Ivermectin 0.8g/1 & Slippery Elm" according to Lady Gouldian Finch.com site:

http://www.ladygouldianfinch.com/product_s76.mgi

So, on GP.....that is General Principal......it looks as though S76 is a smaller
concentration of the medication in the offered product and therefore, more
suited for smaller birds. It does indeed look as though S76 would be better
than a full 1% solution where smaller birds are concerned. 

In so far as topicals are concerned, both Scalex and Sevin (spray) are considered safe for birds, though if you give pet birds regular opportunity
to bath in salt water, it goes a long way in helping to discourage feather
parasites:

http://209.85.173.132/search?q=cach...tes&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=5&gl=us&client=firefox-a


Hope this helps,

fp


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

feralpigeon said:


> The Sheep Drench Ivermectin I have personally used and it caused lesions on my hand so I won't use that method again, though none
> of the birds exhibited adverse reactions that I was able to clinically verify.






feralpigeon said:


> if you give pet birds regular opportunity
> to bath in salt water, it goes a long way in helping to discourage feather
> parasites:


Brilliant, this sounds safe and effective - how much salt should I put? Bear in mind the canary will be bathing in this solution. I also read about something called KD it's a disinfectant, is that good for the bathing water too? The birds are fine, I just want to do my best to ensure they remain that way, especially once Noddy goes into his flight in the garden (don't want him picking things up and bringing them back to the canary. I won't be leaving him out, just for an hour or so daily, supervised, I'm too worried about kestrels and cats).

The s76 seems the safest way to go judging from the replies?

Thanks for all your help and advice, I'm learning so much!


----------



## white flight (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi all!

Moxidectin (ivermectin) is very safe to use. In SA we have a product called "Eprinex Pour-On", part of the "Moxi/Iver" medications. It is basically Ivermectin.

You can safely put 2 drops behind the neck (nape) area of the bird by parting the feathers so that it touches the skin. It keeps away both internal and external parasites for at least 6 months. 

We have found that using Ivermectin in the drinkers is not very popular with the pigeons as it is viscous and does not readily mix with water. Birds then also tend not to drink because of its bitter taste.

Moxidectin, however, is readily taken-up by pigeons in their water but must be given for at least 24 hrs continuously, followed by a good purge of Epsom salts (1 tablespoon per litre water or 2 pints). After this is course of vitamins and pro-biotics is given for at least 2-3 days.

Notice the the bounce and energy in the birds after doing this!

For more on the efficacy of Moxidectin you will find it if you visit the website of Dr Colin Walker - "The Flying Vet" from Australia.

Regards!

white flight ZA.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi White Flight,

Penname was inquiring for canaries as opposed to pigeons, that's why the
concern as there is a significant weight/size difference. The link for S76
though, is from Lady Gouldian Finch.

fp


----------



## white flight (Oct 19, 2008)

YES! I read the problem!

Nevertheless, one drop will not even harm a gouldian finch! Nor a canary! 

What you must look-out for is "going light" or coccididiosis and use a sulpha drug!

Try it. IT IS SAFE!

white flight ZA.


----------



## Gemma1990 (Dec 23, 2015)

*S76*

Hi,
I have used s76 for my own finches as treatment and i bleieve that it is also fine to use with pigeon, it had great effect with my birds, making them better within a couple of days, with s76 you add it to the birds drinking water so you can treat them all and do not need to catch them and stress them out to add it to their necks, you can get s76 within the UK at fabfinches.co.uk this i where I got mine from and they delivery quick and its free delivery to UK mainland.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I have and am using Scatt on canaries and Pigeons. I measure my drops with an eye dropper. Instructions call for placing the drops on the neck, or the thigh depending on the ailment. I used it internally and topically for depluming mites on pigeons but with no benefits that i could notice: maybe i did not have a positive diagnosis for that ailment. And i am not sure for the dose on the pigeons: but it is not what OP wants to know. I agree about not having to stress the little ones during treatment because they can expire from human handling. On the other hand, they do need nail trimmings, so this is when i use the drops . Yes, we are suppose to follow Scatt with a probiotic treatment.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You do know that this thread is over 7 years old? So the OP has probably figured it out by now.


----------

